# Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000 colour rendering/banding/black clipping issue



## janice1234 (Jun 28, 2012)

For your information, most of the N7000 users is having a problem with the device in colour redering and the occur of black clipping in general usage such as lockscreen, watching video, and others. Furthermore, it is believe that this issue is strongtly cause by the kernel (inproper gamma calibration and etc) which means that it is a software based issue. Although with the update of newest firmware such as ics the device display have become much more better in term of colour redering, gamma control and etc but it is still did not completely resovled the issue. Usually the black clipping issue have occur in stock calculator, lock screen, watching a black and dark background video. Besides that, it seems like galaxy nexus is also suffering from the black clipping issue, some user have claim that it have been solved by using the lean kernel (colour calibration) "wonder is there any something like this for galaxy note ??? " A few links which will provide much more information about this issue will be attached future reference. Thankyou.

http://innovator.samsungmobile.com/bbs/discussion/view.do?boardId=1132&boardName=AndroidBoard&messageId=155754&messageNumber=&messageCategoryId=4&startId=zzzzz~&startPage=1&curPage=1&rowsPerPage=10&searchType=TITLE&searchText=&searchDays=0&searchTitleFlag=false&searchContentsFlag=false&searchRegisterNicknameFlag=false&lastPageFlag=&categoryId=800&parentCategoryId=4&platformId=1&selectOrder=REGISTER_DATE&selectOrderDirection=DESC&searchParameters=%2Fbbs%2Fdiscussion%2Fthread.list.do%3FlistLines%3D10|searchType%3Dtitle|curPage%3D2|selectOrder%3DREGISTER_DATE|selectOrderDirection%3DDESC|messageCategoryId%3D4|&nacode=&listLines=10&searchTextForm=&searchTypeForm=TITLE

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1430847

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php

http://www.google.com.my/#hl=en&q=+site:forum.xda-developers.com+samsung+galaxy+note+black+clipping&sa=X&ei=V-vUT5qNOsWGrAe96aT8Dw&ved=0CE0QrQIwAQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=d1ea525580d41b61&biw=1920&bih=986

http://forums.androidcentral.com/t-galaxy-note/163322-bug-serious-black-clipping-gamma-issue-galaxy-notes.html

samsunggalaxysforum.net/f5/%5Bbug%5D-serious-black-clipping-gamma-issue-galaxy-notes-5012.html

www.facebook.com/pages/Samsung-Galaxy-Note-Screen-Issues/154264438017212

Regards,
Janice


----------

